# FM2 and years to naturalization



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

Im english and been married to a mexican national for 6 years with a child.
For one reason or another i didnt live here much but recently i have made serious intent to reside here with my wife and i recently got my FM2 for the first time.
I was wondering, because im married to a mexican national do i need to renew the FM2 for 2 years only to look to be full naturalized or is it 5 years ? Im not clear on this.
No idea.
thoughts appreciated !


----------



## AdrianR (Sep 19, 2008)

englishman said:


> ...I was wondering, because im married to a mexican national do i need to renew the FM2 for 2 years only to look to be full naturalized or is it 5 years ?


You are eligible for naturalization, by marriage to a Mexican national, after 2 years of holding an FM2. 

However, as the naturalization process itself can take up to 18 months to complete, you must still maintain the validity of your visa during that processing period.

Start reading up on the process via the SRE's website
Naturalization Certificate for Individuals with Children who are Mexican by Birth


----------



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

AdrianR said:


> You are eligible for naturalization, by marriage to a Mexican national, after 2 years of holding an FM2.
> 
> However, as the naturalization process itself can take up to 18 months to complete, you must still maintain the validity of your visa during that processing period.
> 
> ...


thank you for your quick attention.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

AdrianR said:


> You are eligible for naturalization, by marriage to a Mexican national, after 2 years of holding an FM2.
> 
> However, as the naturalization process itself can take up to 18 months to complete, you must still maintain the validity of your visa during that processing period.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link...I was just about to post asking for info on it. On a paper that an IMN officer wrote for me, he said that it was 3 years time (that was in Sept. 2010). But SRE, who administers naturalization, says 2 - I'll believe them...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think the confusion lies in the fact that you must hold your visa for 2 years, and that the application may take another year, or 18 months to go forward before naturalization is accomplished.


----------

